# My new Driveway truck



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Here is my new to me YJ, its a 93 model. Plow came from Jerres Service in Erie PA. Still need to add springs and shocks. Carrying 300 pounds in the back end.

Regards Mike


----------



## thesnowman269

OOO! a manual! wesport  I plow with a manual. I love it


----------



## Montosi82

Jeep looks awesome. How did you mount the lights on the hard top? I'm picking up my plow for my jeep tommorow.. should have some picks in a few days.


----------



## flykelley

Montosi82;893476 said:


> Jeep looks awesome. How did you mount the lights on the hard top? I'm picking up my plow for my jeep tommorow.. should have some picks in a few days.


The hardtop is only for the winter,in the summer this will be my truck to go check on the crew. So I took a piece of 12x12 1/8 thick flat stock, painted both sides and then used fast set windshield uratheane. This stuff is not cheap about 20 bucks a tube but if both surfaces are clean and dry it will hold forever. Got this light off of ebay for $120 bucks. It is very bright.

Regards Mike


----------



## carl b

one word nice


----------



## terrapro

I've been waiting for you to post some pics Mike! Looks good, thats a driveway rig for sure.


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;893530 said:


> I've been waiting for you to post some pics Mike! Looks good, thats a driveway rig for sure.


 Been busy trying to get it ready, still have a few things to do, but we can plow with it if we need to.

Mike


----------



## MOWBIZZ

I like it...i'll be operating a similar setup as soon as I can sell my bike and get a Jeep Wrangler...it will be my daily driver and "smaller event" driveway rig. 
How much the Blizzard set you back if I may ask?


----------



## flykelley

MOWBIZZ;893577 said:


> I like it...i'll be operating a similar setup as soon as I can sell my bike and get a Jeep Wrangler...it will be my daily driver and "smaller event" driveway rig.
> How much the Blizzard set you back if I may ask?


 I paid Jerre $2500.00 installed, came with a extra hose and he just serviced it while I was there. he had to make a custom mount fir it also. Plus the gas to get get to Erie PA but to spend as day hanging with Jerre is priceless IMOP.

Regards Mike


----------



## theplowmeister

Nice

I think once you use the Jeep, you wont want to use the truck on driveways at all.
That controller is HUGE
I was thinking of a blizzard for my Jeep, is that a speed wing?
let us know how you like it


----------



## flykelley

theplowmeister;893701 said:


> Nice
> 
> I think once you use the Jeep, you wont want to use the truck on driveways at all.
> That controller is HUGE
> I was thinking of a blizzard for my Jeep, is that a speed wing?
> let us know how you like it


 No its a custom set of wings made from a old 680LT if I am not mistaken.

Regards Mike


----------



## mrmagnum

Looks like a nice setup. Best of Luck with it!


----------



## atclarkson

purdy. really thinking this may be the route i go next year. Let us know how she works out compared to the pickup


----------



## flykelley

atclarkson;894464 said:


> purdy. really thinking this may be the route i go next year. Let us know how she works out compared to the pickup


About half of my driveways are either a circle at the end or a courtyard, plowing them with the big trucks was slow and a pain in the a**. This should speed things up a bit and I now have a back up truck.

Mike


----------



## atclarkson

makes sense to me.

Most of my driveways (I only do driveways, and have one very small 4plex drive) are in town 2 car drives... not much room to maneuver on the road.


----------



## ppandr

thesnowman269;893438 said:


> OOO! a manual! wesport  I plow with a manual. I love it


Got two myself...like them better than my automatic.

One word of advise.....clutches are real easy to roast when the snows heavy or sig ice build up...the reason why the employees drive the auto.


----------



## jdadjstr

Can you post pics of the back side of the plow, I'm curious to see how the wings are attached. Looks great!


----------



## FondySnowPlowin

Nice outfit...Have a great season!


----------



## atclarkson

How is it working out? I'm pretty hooked on this idea for next season...

ps how big is the blade?


----------



## cpsnowremoval

thesnowman269;893438 said:


> OOO! a manual! wesport  I plow with a manual. I love it


i run a manual truck to
i wish it was an auto cuz i mostly do driveways


----------



## theplowmeister

cpsnowremoval;949485 said:


> i run a manual truck to
> i wish it was an auto cuz i mostly do driveways


I do ONLY driveways about 60 of them. I still like my manual


----------



## h8to wrk

looks great. i like that blade


----------



## flykelley

Well guys our first decent snow to use the new jeep. It works great on driveways and we even use it to plow a Private rd about 1/2 mile long. Working well so but after driving Big Red the blade seems tiny and with the 4 cylinder it is under powered for anything much bigger than drives. Keep in mind I bought this for driveways and Im having my guy go a few small commercial lots as well. All n all Im very happy with the it is working for us. I will say this the first snow my guy way doing a driveway and was backing up and cut the wheel hard and hit a mailbox. He didn't really want to call me and tell me this. I asked him how in the hell do you hit a mailbox with something this small and all of these windows? Well he hit it because he wasn't expecting the truck to turn so sharp. No big deal just knock off a support arm on the mailbox, a few screws and we were good to go. I did make him go talk to the homeowner though, my guy didn't like to do that.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## theplowmeister

What is the time savings by using the jeep over the truck?


----------



## flykelley

theplowmeister;950157 said:


> What is the time savings by using the jeep over the truck?


Well one thing you have to know is my guy driving the jeep isn't the same guy that plowed them last year with his 2500hd. My guy last year did a great job but a little slow for my liking. So far we are saving about hour fifteen to a hour and half over the route that the big truck was doing last year and we added 3 new residential to the route. So we are getting it done faster, one reason I think is the jeep is alot easier to get around the circle drives and courtyards. I have one new customer back in the million dollar house's that I don't think you can plow with a full size truck. Its the tightest drive I have ever seen and no where to turn around once you get to the house.

Mike


----------



## atclarkson

flykelley;950109 said:


> I asked him how in the hell do you hit a mailbox with something this small and all of these windows? Well he hit it because he wasn't expecting the truck to turn so sharp.


This is awesome... lol


----------



## atclarkson

flykelley;950213 said:


> Well one thing you have to know is my guy driving the jeep isn't the same guy that plowed them last year with his 2500hd. My guy last year did a great job but a little slow for my liking. So far we are saving about hour fifteen to a hour and half over the route that the big truck was doing last year and we added 3 new residential to the route.
> Mike


How big a route do you run?


----------



## flykelley

atclarkson;950216 said:


> How big a route do you run?


 This truck is running a real small route 8 house 1/2 of the have driveways about 500 ft long, plus 1/2 mile private rd. After that he does 3 small commercials and if Im behind he starts a church we plow.

Mike


----------



## Andy's Beast

It'll handle like a go cart


----------



## atclarkson

That is a small route!


----------



## flykelley

atclarkson;950420 said:


> That is a small route!


 Yes I kept it small for a couple of reason, one I wanted to have a back up truck, and also to help out with the other lots if we fall behind. So far for the little bit of money that I have into the jeep it has worked well for us. The other thing is my guy driving the jeep hasn't driven a plow truck in about 5 years, so I wanted to get him back in the game slowly and teach him how I want my lots to look.

Mike


----------



## corbel

Are you salting at all? My biggest issue seems to be saltig afterwards. I just picked up a jeep for same reasons, wanted to have backup truck and fun winter/summer vehicle. I added a few accounts and made a route for it, mostly res and a few tight small commercial. The problem I'm seeing is salting afterwards. I almost always salt right after. I also picked up a fisher 1000 and I'm looking to see if I can work a kit from snowex onto it so I can run pellets thru it. My thought is I can load up with 10 bags in hopper and almost finish the route with it, I'll need to reload once for sure, maybe 2x's max?

What are you guys doing for salt?


----------



## corbel

Forgot to mention, current setup is a hitch. Made for bbq/tailgating. I put an agra fab and TORO powerlight on it, took out back seat and made a salt box that holds 12 bags. A shovel and a bucket.


----------



## flykelley

corbel;951110 said:


> Are you salting at all? My biggest issue seems to be saltig afterwards. I just picked up a jeep for same reasons, wanted to have backup truck and fun winter/summer vehicle. I added a few accounts and made a route for it, mostly res and a few tight small commercial. The problem I'm seeing is salting afterwards. I almost always salt right after. I also picked up a fisher 1000 and I'm looking to see if I can work a kit from snowex onto it so I can run pellets thru it. My thought is I can load up with 10 bags in hopper and almost finish the route with it, I'll need to reload once for sure, maybe 2x's max?
> 
> What are you guys doing for salt?


This jeep does not salt. All of my customers on this route do not take salt. If by chance one of the called for salt I would have to send Big Red over to the job.

Mike


----------



## atclarkson

flykelley;950586 said:


> Yes I kept it small for a couple of reason, one I wanted to have a back up truck, and also to help out with the other lots if we fall behind. So far for the little bit of money that I have into the jeep it has worked well for us. The other thing is my guy driving the jeep hasn't driven a plow truck in about 5 years, so I wanted to get him back in the game slowly and teach him how I want my lots to look.
> 
> Mike


Makes sense.

How big is the blade on it?


----------



## flykelley

atclarkson;951506 said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> How big is the blade on it?


The blade is 6' 8'. We have a set of custom wings for it but really don't have a use for them.

Mike


----------



## whillysfreak

nice jeep set up


----------

